

Ask HN: What's Wrong with this Website? - trevor99

http://nciia.org<p>We're helping this non-profit redesign their website. The target audience is student and faculty entrepreneurs. Please give your feedback.<p>See if you can answer these after viewing the site:
-What is NCIIA?
-What opportunities does NCIIA offer students &#38; faculty?
-What is I2V and A2V?
======
byoung2
There's just too much text on the homepage. I'd go with shorter excerpts and
no videos for the list of posts on the front page. Here's an example of what I
did on a site where I had to list over 30 posts on the front page:
<http://www.steves-digicams.com/>. I put the news in a list of 10 below the
fold, and but the reviews and articles in a tabbed gallery at the top. Maybe
you can do something similar to that?

